# Mantua safe - guess again!!!



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Went to Mantua do see if Sparky could handle a bit of walking and shore fishing with the fly rod today. Arrived at about 11 am at the new parking area in the N.E. corner, and locked the truck and camper as usual. Noticed 2 other vehicles and while walking shore line noticed a Hispanic family and black family fishing the shore. Wished em good luck and proceeded past em. Had a great time catching blues of the fly rod, releasing and letting Sparky chase but miss em.  
Returned about 2pm (enough for Sparky) and the only vehicle there was a large black pick up with tinted windows with some people moving about inside, clothes strewn all around the vehicle. Well,------------. found my camper had it's side window forced open, screen ripped out and the shell latch force open. Yep. my favorite rod and brand-new reel gone. :twisted: :twisted: Went to the only remaining vehicle and tapped on the window. A young black kid opened it and I noticed others in the vehicle, all kids. Anyway, I asked if they saw who broke into my truck? He said they were "asleep" but had noticed an Hispanic group earlier. Well, now what? I just couldn't bring myself to push the point (examine their truck, since I just didn't have just cause nor did I feel comfortable hassling kids for no just cause. Especially since most probably whoever did it was already gone.
Bottom line, your "stuff" ain't safe, even at Mantua.   Am in the process of filing a police report. Be careful people, there are bad folks out there at all your fishing spots.That was my favorite stuff not to mention a brand-new reel.
To top it off, when I got home, Sparky was severally limping again.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Leaky man so sorry to hear about your vehicle get'n broken into...man that really sucks. What scumbags low lifes.... :evil: :evil: . Also sorry to hear Sparky is limping on top of your ruined outing...Hershey is sending positive doggie thoughts to Sparky. Again we're so sorry to hear of this happening to such a great guy and his best buddy...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Well Fred, maybe we need to set up a sting and payback is a bitch. Let me know when. I already offered once but you turned me down. I am a little un-sober right now so take it with a grain of salt. I would love to catch them in the act. Might be fun sitting on a fat head, and waiting for the fuzz.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 
Brody 
There are a couple of things against what you suggest. First and foremost, is this is an exception, rather than the rule not like "Blue Lake". You'd be out there an awful long time waiting. Second, it's dangerous and some one could get hurt and the wrong folks would be prosecuted!!! By the way, I'm un-sober too!!!!! :shock: Had to find a way to relax my temper and worry about Sparky. As far as Blue Lake goes, I'd almost do it except for the distance and the second reason. It's tempting, isn't it????  I'm assuming you're talking Blue Lake as your first offer???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, but.....leaving anything of value in view of others is simply not a good thing to do. I had to learn that one the hard way myself, won't ever do that again.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I hate hearing these stories!!!! I have comfort in knowing that what goes around comes. Sorry I feel your pain.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

The local sheriff's office or Fish and game should work a sting op. there.They used to do it all the time at the boat launches back in LA. & MS. Caught quite a few of the crooks. That's what we pay our taxes for!!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Leaky so sorry to hear about that. When Lunkerhunter2 and I were up there it seemed that there was an abundance of suspect people. I just didn't feel it was the type of crowd I could be around. There was even a whale.....I mean lady BATHING with a bar of soap right on the beach. I don't know that filthy people have an association to crime but seems to be in the same neighborHOOD! I must say you are a much better person than I because I think I may have had to rough up the kids just to see if my stuff was in there. I find it rather odd that they immidiately pointed out that there were Hispanic group around but yet they were asleep, Hmmm!


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

I find it rather odd you only mentioned black and hispanic people.....it probably was one of them though, I know thats what you wanted to say, maybe they just got here last week and wanted to get some food to trade for the fishing pole.....thats what i used to do when I crossed the border 2 months ago......bummer deal dude


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow that sucks... Sorry to hear it..


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bummer Leaky.... hopefully Sparky's limp is just from "new use" after being on no hard use restrictions for a while. That stinks about your gear too. Hope it doesn't hurt too much to replace but I could see how its awfully frustrating to have your stuff broken into while you're out on the water. I can't say I wouldn't have asked the kids to let me look in the truck either.... or called the cops and had them ask.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry about your stuff going missing Leaky. I have read many reports on here about things being stolen wile folks were out fishing. **** shame! I have to say I'm with Brody on this one. If the cops dont care or don't have the man power. Vigalante justice is the next best thing. I would help out with the sting as bait or back up if things went south. I think there is something to sending a message to the moraly difecent portion of our population.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This gets under my skin pretty badly. Sorry to hear that Sparky's not in the best shape first of all, but to lose your gear due to breaking and entering is just sickening!

I've had to confront a group of people to get my minnow trap back, the last time I fished Scofield. Not only did they pull it out of the water, they set it up on the shore as if they were going to take it with them. THEY DIDN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT IT WAS, but thought they should grab it anyway.

Knowing I was outnumbered, I had to keep my cool while approaching them, plus I had to use my crappy Spanish skills (sorry, that's who I was dealing with) to smoothly walk up and say, "It looks like you found my trap".

I explained to them what it was for and that it works best IN THE WATER, where I'd left it. After that, I had to bite my tongue to leave it at that, since I was really wanting to lay into them. Probably better that I just left with my trap after showing them how to catch a couple of fish.

Man, if I ever catch someone digging through my car, I'll make an example of them. Justly so. If I can't protect my belongings, then this isn't America.

Good luck with the police report. I really hope some good comes from your bad experience.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I kind of avoided saying this since this new addition parking lot should have been a positive change for everyone to enjoy this fun sport and this area, but since they have constructed this new parking lot at this location, it has become much much more trashy and a lot less fun!!! ****, why can't these changes be positive for the general law abiding public?     Sorry, that's just my observation!!! Sad, Sad, sad. Man, i hate to see this. There are fewer and fewer areas as time goes by. I have to admit, over my 76 years I've been very, very blessed/lucky.


----------



## ShaneA (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow...sorry for the loss. I was planning a trip up there, but now I'm thinking twice about it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So where is Barny?
I normally see him there every day.
If he knows about the break ins, I would think that he would be watching the place a lot better.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Leaky sorry for the loss sounds like there some real scumbags there now. I use to frequent that back side quit a bit, never had any theft or problems. But that was long before they installed the new bathroom & Parking lot. 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

sinergy 
That's my point!  I always felt safe there until the last couple of years and the parking lot. :x


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Just checked my truck a little closer and found my net taken and old back up Shimano Symetre reel taken out of my bucket. Wonder what else is gone that I haven't noticed?


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

I worry about this same thing while fishing there. I hate that I can't see my car from the lake. I try to never leave any valuable in the car while I'm fishing but that's no always an option. This should be the last thing you have to worry about while spending time outdoors.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

Make up a list and any pic's of the stuff and post it. I did that last year at strawberry and caught them trying to sale it in the same parking lot they stole it in, two weeks later. Got everything back! 
I think everyone on here will keep there eye's open for ya!!!!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Hummmm, that ain't a bad idea. I'll try to do it. It will take a bit of time. For know it's a 20 year old 6'6" Ugly stick, a Okuma Epixor ef 30 a spin reel (new), a Shamano Symetre 1500 Fi spin reel and a fishing net that has been broken and repaired 3 times. I'll try to post some pics. latter. I know that these aren't "that much" but they were to me. Don't have much hope but, -------- who knows. The best way to identify an "ugly stick" is the last 6 inches of the tip is a clear color instead of what the color of the rest of the rod is. Pretty distinctive.
Here are some pics,. the best I could do for now, not very good. 

[attachment=3:kxrw7qvp]aHR0cDovL2VjeC5pbWFnZXMtYW1hem9uLmNvbS9pbWFnZXMvSS80MURmVTgybmVhTC5qcGc===.jpg[attachment=3]aHR0cDovL2VjeC5pbWFnZXMtYW1hem9uLmNvbS9pbWFnZXMvSS80MURmVTgybmVhTC5qcGc===.jpg[/attachment:kxrw7qvp]


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> So where is Barny?
> I normally see him there every day.
> If he knows about the break ins, I would think that he would be watching the place a lot better.


I don't think Barney would be interested in doing anything about this. It would require him to actually do some real police work. My uncle worked for Ogden City for several years and even other cops hate that dude because he is lazy and shys away from confrontation. Sorry for your loss Leaky. If you get pics up I will keep my eyes open and if I spot your stuff I will repossess it and get it back to you.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Our area is getting notorious for that kind of stuff. People, beware: there are a bunch of thieves right now in the Brigham/Tremonton/Garland area. 

I live just down the road apiece and I've had prowlers outside three times already this summer. My house is alone on our end of the street and is surrounded by pasture. There should be nobody outside my house, especially at 3:30 in the morning as had happened two nights consecutively this week. It's a dang good thing I've got an unfailing alarm system. 

Two nights ago I'd had enough so I stayed outside for awhile after the dogs went beserk. I saw a guy slip through a backyard down the road and into the back side of his garage. 
Last night I was ready for him. I had Old Betsy loaded with several inches of .00 buck. I slept on the recliner by the front door and was waiting for that piece of crap to try again.

My Lab is like a gargoyle at night. He faithfully watches over the fence, waiting to wreak destruction on intruders. He went off like Old Faithful, 3:30. I think the old farmer who came to take his water turn was a little shocked when I flipped the light on the moment he arrived and I stepped out in my nothin's with a 12 gauge in hand.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

BD, i can picture it all now. That's funny. What you need to do is catch some ***** and stake them to the ground and get them really pissed off. Space them 30' apart with 29' ropes. Can you imagine the look on that idiots face when a **** comes up his leg like a chainsaw? And then gets "several inches of 00 Buck" after all that? Bad night for him. LMAO!


----------



## flyfish1096 (Oct 9, 2009)

I learned my lesson the hard way too. only my gear was stolen out of my truck in my driveway....loaded my gear in my truck to go fishing in the early morning...went to put the cooler in the truck and the gear was gome. 2 fly rods and reels along with two fully loaded fly boxes...over $700.00 total gone. Needless to say it is no longer a hassle to pack my gear in the AM now.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> BD, i can picture it all now. That's funny. What you need to do is catch some ***** and stake them to the ground and get them really **** off. Space them 30' apart with 29' ropes. Can you imagine the look on that idiots face when a **** comes up his leg like a chainsaw? And then gets "several inches of 00 Buck" after all that? Bad night for him. LMAO!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

flyfish1096.
That is really crappy guy. Makes my loss pale in comparison. Boy, you weren't pissed, right? :x What the heck is happening in the last century? This never used to happen??? It just seems like you do all the extra precautions and you still get dinged, even in your own driveway!!! Where was this? Maybe there is merit to packing w/o a permit now. :shock: God, I hope not!!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your horrible experience. I believe in Karma, but unfortunately with folks that are willing to do these things have had a life of inviting bad Karma and when something bad happens to them they seem to just ask for more bad Karma. 

My brother always packs heat~ I do on occasion. Well earlier this year, he was fishing Scofield and a couple of Hispanic males (yes I hate that there is often a trend to these things because I have known a lot of **** good Hispanic people) had pulled off quickly as he returned to his car. Well, he chased after them, was able to get them to pull over and give back his stuff! Crazy, simply crazy. He claimes he didn't even need to show his piece, but he was glad it was there. I'm surprised they ever pulled over. I think it was because he'd obviously gotten their license plate and make/model of the vehicle and would rather have returned his belongings instead of talking to Johnny Law. IMO he still should have turned them in. I hate not feeling like my stuff is safe and never pack the night before.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i had a car im trying to sell parked on the street the other day and its completly cleaned except the stereo out but one night i forgot to roll up the windows and lock it and i had a bag of starburst on the seat they stole the starburst but left the stereo it just made me laugh and figured it may be a good laugh for you as well just cause they couldnt find anything of value they took the starburst


----------

